# FreeBSD 10 on Vbox - pam_chauthtok error



## mrfoobarbaz (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello,

I'd like to install FreeBSD-10-i386 on a VM with VirtualBox. However the installer gives me the following error:

```
Please select a password for the system management account (root):
Changing local password for root
New Password:
Retype New Password:
pam_chauthtok(): error in service module
```

The installer then immediately falls back to the blue screen UI and asks whether I'd like to try again. During the installation process, I chose to use the whole disk, US keymap, hostname is freebsd.test1.
Apparently, this is a documented error of pam_chauthtok, but I'm not sure how to fix it. Any idea? Thanks.


----------



## corrosion (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,

I am having the same issue with FreeBSD 10 in Virtualbox 4.3.6. I've tried on a Mac OS X 10.9.1 host and on a GNU/Linux host.

Regards


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 25, 2014)

Have you tried doing the fix described in the first *Open Issue* listed here: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/errata.html


----------



## mrfoobarbaz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you, that did the trick for me.


----------

